# Stoneleigh Sunday



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Anyone else going?

Carol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Carol

Am helping on my friend's stall but not showing. Looking forward to it.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Will see you there as want some food from the stall, Holly knows about it . You must come and have curly cuddles and keep fingers crossed for our HPs who are after next titles!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am with 2 ped pets. One got MC the other week but will still take her. The other has decided he hates shows so this is his last and last chance for a 3rd MC, luckily we are just 7 miles away otherwise i wouldn't have taken him.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Will see you all there then ,taking 2 of mine ,ones after a 2nd Gr MC and the other just BOB ,as she got made upto GrMC at last show but coundnt shift her into Imp class as closing date had gone .
So withdrawning her out of Gr Mc judging as we dont need cert and someone else might .


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have 4 going - 1 ped after 1st Imperial, 1 HP after 3rd Grand, 1 HP after 5th Imperial (whoohoo exciting stuff) and 1 ped who got made up to Ch last show but too late to change cats and after closing so can't go into Grand but sure as hell ain't wasting 2 entry fees so may as well still take her!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Will take you up on that Carol - would love to have a cuddle of Josh!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh,  he's not going, but I am sure his half sister will oblige and no doubt he will be at one you are going to soon, take it you will be further north in few weeks?  Will defo bring him over for a cuddle then!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yes - we will be at that one. I would love a chance to cuddle his half sister...


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, i will also be there see you all sat.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yep, see you there - now I know who you are LOL


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Busy doing all the paperwork for the CCC show. Look forward to seeing all of you who have entered. :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Really, really looking forward to it now!


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

es me to, can't wait now, as its getting closer. see you all sunday.


----------

